# El presidente's skidking "creepy hollow " ride pictures-wet and creepy!



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2012)

Here are some pics from Sundays 'CREEPY HOLLOW ' ride...MAN IT WAS CREEPY AND WET,WINDY! Only the strong survived this one...Thanks to the brave SKIDKINGS who did show up....WILSON...Hats off to you..nice way to start a first ride with the SKIDKINGS...Yes that is the FIRESTONE BIKE that came from DAVE MARKO...COOL STOPS ...THE CORNER BAR ...THE RED HOT...BROKEN SPOKE...AND THE E-9......WOW GREAT TIME ...


----------



## Boris (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Wilson, you're fate is sealed! Once you start riding with those guys, there's no getting out...alive.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2012)

*More creepy pics*

















HERE IS MORE CREEPY PICS ....Yes Dave Marko...Wilson is never getting out......


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2012)

*More creepy pics*

















and here is more ......and it got wet ...thank goodness for the red hot!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2012)

*More creepy pics*

















at last ! A cool bicycle bar ....we parked the bike inside at the broken spoke bar....  Thanks ben!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2012)

*Moooorrrrrreeeee pics*

















ah yes ...the pics  come to an end ......fun times ...


----------



## slick (Oct 15, 2012)

You guys and gals get the most upmost respect from myself as well as the rest of us Rolling Relics down here. It's absolutely awesome that you all go out and ride regardless of weather, what time it is, or what bike you decide to ride! That right there is what this hobby is all about. Riding you bicycle. Having a good time! I absolutely love the pictures and thank you so much for sharing. You all look like you had a great time and braved the rain like champs. I am really doing my best to plan a trip up there to ride with you all. I need to dial in my truck first, or borrow a bike and just fly up. HAHA!!! Thanks again for sharing. You guys ROCK!!! Love it!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2012)

slick said:


> You guys and gals get the most upmost respect from myself as well as the rest of us Rolling Relics down here. It's absolutely awesome that you all go out and ride regardless of weather, what time it is, or what bike you decide to ride! That right there is what this hobby is all about. Riding you bicycle. Having a good time! I absolutely love the pictures and thank you so much for sharing. You all look like you had a great time and braved the rain like champs. I am really doing my best to plan a trip up there to ride with you all. I need to dial in my truck first, or borrow a bike and just fly up. HAHA!!! Thanks again for sharing. You guys ROCK!!! Love it!!




RIDE ON! Yes it was riding at the most hard core...wind and rain.....Yes if we could supply a bike if you come up this way ....just give me a heads up! I would say I give the rolling relics the same respect ...you my freinds ROCK.....That ride you guys did on that old military base wa RAD ....The pic of carring the bikes up the stairs was awsome.....RIDE ON !   

                                                 GARY J 
                                                  SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                  TACOMA,WN


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow! great ride guys!
Why is everything wet? down here we get a cloud once in a while but water everywhere? unheard of!
it's nice to finally see another group out riding!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Oct 15, 2012)

Well done Skid Kings! Looks like a good bunch of bikes and like minded people (Ive met some of you and your a bit out of your minds too The Vancouver Wheelmen (from Van B.C.) the other V.B.C. are wanting to invade your town and go on a ride with you guys. We are not afraid of a little rain, if we were we would only be able to ride 6 months of the year. I promised my club I would make it happen. Im thinking the saturday night before the Shoreline swap in march. What do ya say? 
Neil 
Captain of the Vancouver Wheelmen VBC


----------



## brownster69 (Oct 16, 2012)

*skidking rides*

sounds good on a ride before the seattle swap we should be able to make something happen and we will deliver a good time for sure and (slick or any of you) that need a bike to ride we have plenty of killer bikes to ride for all weather conditions.         shaun ( skidking member )


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool bird on that guys bars!


----------



## Boris (Oct 16, 2012)

This gives me a million dollar idea! What if there was such a thing as a bat fang can opener? Can you think of a more useful item? I can't!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 16, 2012)

*Ride on vancouver wheelman!*



cruiserbikekid said:


> Well done Skid Kings! Looks like a good bunch of bikes and like minded people (Ive met some of you and your a bit out of your minds too The Vancouver Wheelmen (from Van B.C.) the other V.B.C. are wanting to invade your town and go on a ride with you guys. We are not afraid of a little rain, if we were we would only be able to ride 6 months of the year. I promised my club I would make it happen. Im thinking the saturday night before the Shoreline swap in march. What do ya say?
> Neil
> Captain of the Vancouver Wheelmen VBC




Yeah man! Has been discussed about having a mass ride the day or night before the swap..IT WILL HAPPEN ...rain  or shine ......   RIDE ON!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 16, 2012)

*Bat canopener*



Dave Marko said:


> This gives me a million dollar idea! What if there was such a thing as a bat fang can opener? Can you think of a more useful item? I can't!
> View attachment 69828 View attachment 69829




Only from the mind of MARKO


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 16, 2012)

Put some tail lights in the bats eyes that would be cool!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 16, 2012)

*Steel can batopener*



Dave Marko said:


> This gives me a million dollar idea! What if there was such a thing as a bat fang can opener? Can you think of a more useful item? I can't!
> View attachment 69828 View attachment 69829




When was the last time you opened a STEEL CAN OF BEER?


----------



## Boris (Oct 16, 2012)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> When was the last time you opened a STEEL CAN OF BEER?




Took ya' long enough!


----------



## Stony (Oct 16, 2012)

You're right Dave, I could be hooked at this point. Great bunch of people and I'm looking forward to the next ride. 

I'm also hot on the trail of my next bike, which will be a WWII issue Columbia or Huffman (hint, hint). :eek:


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 16, 2012)

*ww2*



Stony said:


> You're right Dave, I could be hooked at this point. Great bunch of people and I'm looking forward to the next ride.
> 
> I'm also hot on the trail of my next bike, which will be a WWII issue Columbia or Huffman (hint, hint). :eek:




Hey Stoney,
You mentioned that you have a bud that remakes rplica satchals....Do you have any info?


----------



## Stony (Oct 16, 2012)

> Hey Stoney, (should be "Stony")
> You mentioned that you have a bud that remakes rplica satchals....Do you have any info?




Here a link to his signal corp satchel, which is pretty cool.

http://www.hayesotoupalik.com/images/9-16-08 336.jpg

And here's a link to the musette bag I was telling you I have. I can show you the one I have if you want to see one in person.

http://www.hayesotoupalik.com/images/5-8-06 073z.jpg

Here's a link to the home page of his website. You'll want to look under WW2 U.S.Field Equipment and WW2 U.S. Personal Items.

http://www.hayesotoupalik.com/


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing those pictures, looks like an awesome time!! Good way to spend time with friends and meet new friends...Keep on pedaling!!


----------



## brownster69 (Oct 18, 2012)

*murse*

you are looking for a murse            huh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Hey Stoney,
> You mentioned that you have a bud that remakes rplica satchals....Do you have any info?


----------



## Stingman (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like a great time. Happy Halloween guy's!


----------

